# Snoqualmie Pass



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have not, but I know Triple8sol Has. Perhaps he'll chime in here. I'm also pretty sure that Oneshot has been in the BC out there but not at the resort. Not sure what you wanna know, but those are probably two of the better people to ask.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

What's up b..Rad... blewitt ain't got the snow for ya yet??? 
Snocrummy BC area is boney too... thinking after this weeks storm the sled shredding will start to open up more..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

West was no good last Wed. It was warm, which meant wet snow showers and wet heavy snow. Hit Alpental opening day, and it was decent. Their base is 2nd to Baker at this point, so coverage is alright in most spots, but the snow was still heavy and slow. At least coverage was good, and weather alternated back/forth between blue skies and thickass fog.


----------

